# Flugzeugspiele/Sims - 1/2. Weltkrieg



## BlackP88 (12. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin. Nachdem ich gestern "Der rote Baron" geschaut habe, ein wirklich sehr guter Film, hab ich mal wieder lust auf Schlachten in luftiger Höhe bekommen. Bin aber im Flugzeugspiele/simulator segment absolut nicht auf dem Laufenden.
 Forensuche und googeln haben mich jetzt auch nicht wirklich befriedigt.

 Hoffe es gibt hier paar alte Hasen die mir nen Zeitgemäßés spiel, am besten mit 1. WK Setting empfehlen können. Grafik muss jetzt nicht HAWX sein, aber schon was fürs auge. Und nicht Flugsimulator X etc .. ich will schon nen bissl action 

 Freu mich über jede Antwort.
 Dann guten Start ins Wochenende


----------



## Chemenu (12. Februar 2010)

Du hast Glück, vor kurzem ist Rise of Flight erschienen.   

 # Edit
 Weil ich so lieb bin post ich auch noch den Link zur Homepage:  
riseofflight.de/


----------



## BlackP88 (12. Februar 2010)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Du hast Glück, vor kurzem ist Rise of Flight erschienen.
> 
> # Edit
> Weil ich so lieb bin post ich auch noch den Link zur Homepage:
> riseofflight.de/


 Hehe =D sieht ja sehr gut aus... und man kanns sogar 3 Tage kostenlos testen

 http://www.shop.aerosoft.com/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=11041

 Werd ich mir gleich mal anschauen, danke für die fixe antwort.


----------



## BlackP88 (12. Februar 2010)

Der Updater ist leider nicht der schnellste. Ich befürchte, wenn der durch ist, sind meine 72h Testzeit schon vorbei 
 Aber ist scheinbar n reines MP Game.. oder warum muss man sich einloggen. Habs jetzt einfach mal blind die Demo gesaugt.


----------



## sTormseeka (12. Februar 2010)

Ich kann dir Wings of Prey wärmstens empfehlen.
 Hier die Demo:  
 http://www.gamershell.com/download_54548.shtml
 Hier ein Trailer:
 http://www.gametrailers.com/video/launch-trailer-wings-of/60351

 Leider gibt es das Game nur als Download Version,bei Steam und YuPlay.
 Dedi Servers für den Mp gibts auch noch nicht,sollen aber bald kommen.


----------



## BlackP88 (12. Februar 2010)

Also bei Rise of Flight seh ich steuerungtechnisch keine sonne xD... das ist mir zu hardcore  hab den vogel gerade nach 1h mal 10meter in die Luft bekommen.. und dann haut mich der wind oder was auch immer wieder weg^^... ich brauch leichtere Kost. Zudem ist für die gebotene Optik die Perfomance mieserabel.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Februar 2010)

BlackP88 schrieb:


> Also bei Rise of Flight seh ich steuerungtechnisch keine sonne xD... das ist mir zu hardcore  hab den vogel gerade nach 1h mal 10meter in die Luft bekommen.. und dann haut mich der wind oder was auch immer wieder weg^^... ich brauch leichtere Kost. Zudem ist für die gebotene Optik die Perfomance mieserabel.


 Soweit ich weiß kann man doch den Schwierigkeitsgrad bzw. das Flugmodell ändern. :-o


----------



## J99Hasso (23. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht doch mal Testen?




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yb9C-BczvhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## svd (24. Januar 2012)

Simple und bunte Actionkost im zweiten Weltkrieg findest du auch un Ubisofts "Heroes over Europe".
Gibt's normal schon für 5€.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2012)

Zufällig auch eine passende News: DCS P-51D Mustang: Neue Hardcore-Simulation angekündigt

Aber keine Ahnung, wann das dann kommt. 


Recht neu und bei Sim-Fans auch sehr gut angekommen ist Warthog A-10C: http://www.amazon.de/The-Fighter-Collection-A-10C-Warthog/dp/B004P8EIYC das ist dann allerdings Gegenwart, die A-10C ist ein Art "Panzerbomber", also prädistiniert für tiefere Flüge und dabei auch RELATIV langsamer Fluggeschwindigkeit, um Panzer/Truppenverbände gezielt anzugreifen. Das SPiel ist aber halt wirklich eine Simulation und nix für "mal eben was zocken"   wobei es da wohl auch einen "Game Modus" gibt, der Arcade-lastiger ist und mit dem auch Einsteiger gut spielen können sollen.


----------



## Supermann124 (29. Juni 2014)

*War Thunder*

Ich antworte warscheinlich ein bisschen spät, aber falls es andere interessiert, gebe ich trotzdem noch meinen Senf dazu. 
War Thunder ist ein Super WW2 Spiel. Es gibt 5 Nationen (USA, Deutschland, Russland, GB und Japan) und man kann aus einer Vielzahl von Flugzeugen auswählen. Das Spiel hat eine super Grafik und grosse und abwechslungsreiche Maps. Es hat auch verschiedene Spielmodus und drei verschiedene Schwierigkeitsstufen: Arcade, Historisch und Simulation. Letztere ist ziemlich schwierig, da sie nur im Cockpit-Modus und ohne jeglicher Hilfe wie Mini-Map, Flugzeugmarkierung (Verbündet oder Feind, Flugzeug-Typ und Spielername, feindliche Fahrzeuge/Ziele) und ohne Flughilfe. Ausserdem kommt das Flugzeug bei zu starken Ruderausschlägen ins trudeln, verliert bei zu hohen Geschwindigkeiten die Tragflächen und Pilot nimmt Schaden bei _g_-Überlast.
Super Spiel, dass ich an Simulator-Fans nur empfehlen kann. (Joystick-Usern ist nur der Simulator-Modus zu empfehlen, da man sonst gegen Maus& Tastatur-Spieler stark unterlegen ist; sonstigen Luftkampf-Begeisterten kann ich Arcade und Historisch nur ans Herz legen.
MfG Supermann124


----------

